
Ask HN: How to become a more useful person? - gravy
Every day I come home after work and kind of just sit here, maybe watch a movie or TV or play games, until it&#x27;s time to sleep and repeat. It&#x27;s agonizing on the weekends.
======
ksaj
School season is upon us. Consider tutoring or coaching. Helping kids succeed
can be quite rewarding (for both of you!).

------
quaquaqua1
Volunteer your time for a non-profit that you feel is awesome, or build some
FLOSS software in your spare time!

